# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Milzu CNC

## Obsis

Radās spiedīga vajadzība uzkonstruēt 12 metri reiz 4 metri CNC frēzi, kas strādā uz flekša ar dimanta ripu bāzes. 
Pirmā probza - lai kā arī necenstos, bez megalofīlijas neizdodas nodrošināt sliedīšu neluncināšanos. Ja lieto fermu, tad nevar nodrošināt sliedīšu taisnumu. 
Otra probza ir steppermotorīši. Fleksis tomēr ir samērā nikns instruments, un apstrādājamā virsma ir betons vai dažādi akmeņiem līdzīgi materiāli, tātad atdeve var būt krietna. Par NEMA17 protams nav ko sapņot, bet izskatās ka te arī NEMA27 būs par vārgu?? Vai? Jebšu taisīt kolektorniekus ar datorpeles optisko disku kontrolei??
Un kā ar piedziņu - veloķēdes jeb zobstieņu plankas, jeb tomēr zobsiksnas - vai nestaipīsies?? Vītņstieņi nederēs, nevar stiķēt.
Nav kādam apsvērumi kā labāk šo realizēt?

----------


## Isegrim

Varbūt stieņus papriekšu sastiķēt un pēcāk vītni uzgriezt?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Esmu redzējis CNC, kurš logu rūpnīcā no milzu plāksnes griež gabalus priekš logu stikliem. Jā, garākajā malā abās pusēs bija nekustīgi nostiepta zobsiksna, kura meta loku caur piedziņas motoru, kurš bija nostiprināts kustīgajā daļā. Īsākās daļas piedziņu īsti vairs neatceros, bet man šķiet, ka arī zobsiksna. Bildes gan neatradīšu, sen tas bija. Par motoriem, manuprāt, kolektormotori būtu atbilstošāki kaut vai pārvietojuma ātruma dēļ, jo soļu motoram tomēr ir visai ierobežoti maksimālie apgriezieni, bet kolektormotoram tie ir stipri lielāki, kas var būt būtiski brīdī, kad šie 12m jāpārdzen no viena gala uz otru. Kolektormotoram, protams, vadības shēma sarežģītāka, bet atkal pluss - būs garantija, ka slodzes dēļ soļi nav izlaisti.

----------


## Delfins

12x4m betona cnc frezēšana? nav lētāk ieliet formā?

----------


## sasasa

> 12x4m betona cnc frezēšana?


 he he, man bija kādreiz tādi celtnieka murgu sapņi uzbūvēt ko tādu sienu izlīdzināšanai/apdarei ::  
Doma jau nav slikta, tik tas laikam neatmaksājas, ja rezultātā jādabū līdzena virsma. Cita lieta, ja reljefs jāveido. Kaut gan pie noteikta apjoma varētu arī būt izdevīgi.




> Pirmā probza - lai kā arī necenstos, bez megalofīlijas neizdodas nodrošināt sliedīšu neluncināšanos. Ja lieto fermu, tad nevar nodrošināt sliedīšu taisnumu.


 vai nedaudz līka sliede ir problēma? Uztaisi kompensāciju/korekciju pēc lāzera stara, un tad, ja ne pavisam pa zemi, tad pa parastām caurulēm, droši var ripot tas agregāts  ..kamēr caur putekļiem var to staru saskatīt  :: 

steperim salīdzinājumā ar kolektornieku, tomēr ir fiksēts solis, kas varētu būt liels pluss. Jaudu domāju ka var piemeklēt, cena gan nebūs diez ko salda. Ja tomēr ar kolektornieku tad varbūt vispār bez kādām zobsiksnām vai ķēdēm - lai brauc savā nodabā pa cauruli un soļus mēra ar lāzeri no sākumpunkta, ja precizitāte pietiek ar milimetra daļām.
..
klau, iepatikās man šīs risinājums! Ka tik arī pats ko nesameistaroju savām vajadzībām  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

> steperim salīdzinājumā ar kolektornieku, tomēr ir fiksēts solis, kas varētu būt liels pluss.


 Nu, loģiski, lai kolektormotoru izmantotu CNC vajadzībām ir nepieciešama pozīcijas atpakaļsaite, tam izmanto lineāros vai uz padeves ass montētus enkoderus, kas ļauj kolektornieku ar specifisku vadību izmantot kā soļu dzinēju. Soļu motoram salīdzinājumā ar kolektornieku ir liels mīnuss - tā ātrums. Dzīt 12m ar soļu motoru varētu būt visai ilgi. Bet, protams, varu kļūdīties un ātrums autoru var apmierināt, tā dēļ lai reāli kaut ko atbildētu ir jārēķina.

----------


## Elfs

Fleksis uz dimanta ripas....
Tur precizitāte varētu sanākt pusmilimetrs - tādā kontekstā kā "pol delenije shkali"
Pietam pats betons, drūpošs un ar akmentiņiem...takā reāli diezvai kas labāks par +- milimetru varētu sanākt

----------


## Andrejs

nezvai tādu būvēt atmaksājās. 
Tas ko vajag ir cnc ripzāģis akmenskaļiem (vismaz 2 gab Latvijā ir zināmi). Kautkas līdzīgs šim 
Un Ja pērk no ķīnieša - cipars ir diezgan čiešams. pozicionējās ar lineāriem magnētiskiem enkoderiem. piedzenās ar  asinhroniem motoriem. Viss kustās pa zobstieni.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""Varbūt stieņus papriekšu sastiķēt un pēcāk vītni uzgriezt?""
Pirmkārt, uz griezi metināta skrūve ir ļoti vārīga, un ņemt lielāku par kādiem 10-12 mm būtu nesaprātīgi. 
Otrkārt, uzgriežot vītni, pat virpā, nekad tā nav pat ne tuvu tik smuka kā fabrikā uzpresēta. Vienkārši tehnoloģijas princips tur cits.
RE: ""nezvai tādu būvēt atmaksājās. ""
Vienam  konkrēti esošam projektam (piedod, bet sīkāk to neraksturošu), kur tas jau pirmajā pielietošanas reizē aiztaupa apmēram 40 000 Eur standartmetodes izmaksas, bet pielietojuma reizes plānojamas vismaz 5-10. Manuprāt ļoti atmaksājas. Bet pirkt gatavu ir galīgi garām kaut vai tāpēc ka projektā neviens nav ar mieru ieguldīt vairāk kā privātu mēnešalgu. Aparāta mērķis ir izfrēzēt no  vājināta betona kluča kaut ko līdzīgu sarežģītas formas vannītei ar spoguļgludu virsmas kvalitāti, ko tālāk lieto kā atliešanas formu. Vannītes orientējošie izmēri 12 metri x 3,5 metri reiz 1,5 metri. Vājināts betons nozīmē mazu cementa koncentrāciju, lai ir švaks.

----------


## sasasa

> ... Aparāta mērķis ir izfrēzēt .... ar spoguļgludu virsmas kvalitāti,.


 Ja virsma jābūt spoguļgludai, tad šaubos vai tas būs pa spēkam šāda tipa aparātam. Tur tak vibrācijas uz tik lielu garumu būs ne pa jokam. Otrkārt no švaka betona nekad spoguļgudu virsmu nedabūsi dēļ smilšu/grants graudiem. Pat no maksimāli cieta nez vai tas būtu izdarāms. Mauprāt labākais ko varētu dabūt, ir rupja forma, kuru pēc tam apstrādā citiem materiāliem līdz vajadzīgajai virsmas kvalitātei. Domāju ka ar frēzēšnu vien, bez pulēšanas, līdz spoguļgluda virsmai netikt. Bet tas lakam jāprasa tiem kas akmeņus apstrādā.

----------


## Elfs

A ko tur lies iekšā ?
No betona taisīt metālliešanas formu ir ļoti bīstami, jo to ir grūti izžāvēt, kas sliktākajā gadījumā finalizējas ar smuku ba-bax un atveseļošanos apdegumu centrā....
Ja nav ba-bax, bet mitrums tomēr ir klātesošs, tad ar ūdeņraža un skābekļa porām atlējumā.
Lielās formas taisa no formēšanas zemes vai ceptas jūrmalas smilts + šķidrais stikls, un blietē apkārt spoguļgludam koka modelim...

----------


## M_J

Nav jau teikts, ka iekšā lies metālu. Varbūt, ka epoksūdus. Interesanti kas tas būs - radioteleskopa antena vai jahtas korpuss?

----------


## Obsis

RE: sasasa - noteikti špaktelē, pēc tam parafinē utt utml, bet FORMAS ĢEOMETRIJAS pareizību ar roku iedot nevar.
Savukārt lielajām akrila vai poliesteru  atlejam-vakuumformām vājinātais betons ir ne tikai lētākais bet arī izplatītākais materiāls. Otrs kandidāts ir koks, bet tas gan dārgāks, gan viss sarežģītāk, kaut gan iespējams.
Par vibrāciju: principā gan AutoCAD, gan SolidEdge, gan Lisa, gan Comsol ir vibrāciju modelēšanas modulis, tā ka kustīgo ratiņu FERMU var labi izpētīt pirms sākt metināt. Domāju ka vibrācija te nav pats smagākais moments, kaut arī jāuzmanās no tām ir noteikti. Piemēram, spēks no abrazīva pret apstrādājamo virsmu ja ir robežās stipri zem 10kg, tad kustīgo ratiņu trijstūršķērsgriezuma ferma ar izmēriem 60x60x60cm nu diezin vai būs diži tendēta vibrēt. Un pat ja, tad pietiks tikai pielasīt masu inerces klucim uz flekša turētāja. 
Cita starpā, ar rotējošo daudztonnīgo ratu dinamisko balansēšanau neesmu pirmo reizi divkaujā. Visparastākais mikrometriskais mērpulkstenītis ir ļoti perfekts instruments balansēšanai, un šajā gadījumā arī masas pielasīšanai. Tā kā rādītājs visu laiku kustās, tad to redz kā pelēku sektoru, un labi var nolasīt vibrācijas amplitūdu. Spararatam nomēra trijos azimutos fiksēta svara un radiusa atsvaru, un šiem trim punktiem velk cauri grafikā sinusoīdu. Viennozīmīgi tiek atrasts ideāls azimuts, kur krustojas ar abscisu. Tad sāk mainīt atsvara masu, un atkal grafikā velk sinusu caur trim eksperimentiem, atrodot ideālo masu. Fermas gadījumā grafiks nav nepieciešamas un sinuss tāpatās. Vienkārši lineāra aproksimācija.

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt ir jātaisa kaut kas līdzīgs "Shaper Origin Handheld CNC Router"

tikai liels  :: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_wk3q8jWcs

----------


## Obsis

RE: Vinchi: Koncepts visnotaļ interesants, bet manam projektam nederīgs. Ir taču CAD rasējums, kas vienkārši jāizpilda. Un tas kas maksā naudu ir cilvēks, kas ar rokām būs spiests kādu mēnesi neatejot no stanoka slīpēt un slīpēt. Tur jau visa krunka, ka cilvēks lai dzer kafiju un motorratiņi pēc mēneša tāpat visu būs padarījuši, un tikai tāpēc būs lēti.

----------


## Obsis

RE: M_J .... Drīzāk ka pēdējais. Pagaidām esot pati ātrākā pasaulē. Spējot mazliet virs 100 km/h attīstīt garajās distancēs. Tika izgatavotas pāris tādas līdz konkurenti kantori nograuza, lai tiem neatņem biznesi. Un formas iznīdēja. Bet to izstrādātājs/konstruktors ir mūžam dzīvs un štelli grib atjaunot. Saprotams, ka starta kapitāls šim ir pieci rubļi un viss, bet noiets izskatās visai cerīgs. Vēl tikko skatījos Vācu un Jenkiju forumos. Jau tur šo konstrukciju atpazīst un diskutē.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Elfs
Tas nav metāls bet gan speciālas šķirnes ūberstiprs poliesteris. Un visa pasākuma JĒGA ir izvairīties no 12 vai 24 metrus lielās pulēta koka formas taisīšanas, kas izmaksā pusi karaļvalsts. Jo CNC to spēj pa tiešo, bezmaz tukšā vietā.
RE: ""Tur precizitāte varētu sanākt pusmilimetrs""
Apmierina. Jo jāšpaktelē jau būs neizbēgami, un tas mēnesi darba nudien neaizņem. CNC uzdevums ir taisnu uztaisīt taisnu un līku ar radiusu 7,654 metri uztaisīt uz 7,654 nevis 7,456.
Par rēķināšanu:
Protams, ka fermas lunkanumu jau sen kopš nomodelēju, tas tak darbs  5 minūtēm ar specializēto softu.  Un nonācu pie secinājuma, ka uz 12 metriem neviena augstuma fermai stingums nav pietiekams, savukārt uzbetonējot valni uz kura uzmontē pašu parstāko cauruļsliedi, kas par gultņa tiesu piepacelta, un to fiksējot pie betona ik pa 40-60 cm stingums ir pietiekamāks par pietiekamu. Ja tā būtu ēka, to sauktu par lentveida pamatiem.

----------


## sasasa

Ienāca galvā tāda doma - varbūt ir vienkāršāk un mērķtiecīgāk tomēr printēt to formu no kaut kāda  betonveidīga maisījuma? Tādā gadījumā atkrīt sagataves izveide fleksēšanai, kas tomēr tak nebūs milzīgs klucis, bet gan kaut kas stipri tuvs gatavajai formai, lai nebūtu janoflexsē n-tās tonnas betona.

----------


## Obsis

Hmmm. Tomēr betons diezgan ilgi cietē, protams ja neskaita to, kas samaisīts ar PVC līmi, bet tas par dārgu. Turklāt nofrēzētais betons ne nieka nemaksā, cementa tajā nav daudz. 
Kamēr rakstīju Projektu par šo tēmu tiesa ģenerālpasūtītājs no Liepājas izbeidzās, sadomāja visu taisīt klasiskā un dārgā veidā. Bet ideja tik un tā paliek aktuāla, tikai mazākā mērā. 
Toties sarēķināju materiālu izlieces. Ir tāda Lisa v.8 tagad  ar gnu licenci (http://lisafea.com/). Garennoturību garantēs 50 trotuāra plāksnes, ko nokrauj apkārt frēzējamajam objektam. Katrā plāksnē ir 4 dībeļi un plāksnīte pret kuru ar uzgriežņiem ieregulē precīzo augstumu. Uz katru no tām ik pa 40cm gareniski iet stiprinājums uz garensliedi, kas ir 25mm ūdenscaurule. Ik pa 6 metriem  ir savienotājposms, kas ļauj piestiķēt nākamo posmu. Uz tā montēts lineārais gultnis ar garenspraugu. Šajā spraugā ieguļas plakandzelzis, iemetināts caurulē, kas apakšā  piemetināts pie atloka, kuru tās  vertikāli regulējamās skrūves nolīmeņo pie betona blokiem. Uz četriem šādiem gultņiem balstās ratiņi, patiesībā divi pusratiņi katrā sliežu ceļa malā. Pie tiem var pieskrūvēt  vienu, divus vai trīs šķērssijas posmus katru 2 metri garu, kas sastāv no vienādmalu trijstūrveida fermas ar augstumu apmēram  60cm, bet ne mazāk ar 40cm. Uz tā stiprina tievāku, apmēram 20-30 cm vertikālu trijstūrfermu pa kuru braukā darba instruments. Piedziņa - nu tomēr nekas cits kā veloķēde. Jo nespēju atrast tādu zobsiksnu, kam izstiepe uz 48 metru  gabalu iekļautos  0,5 milimetros. Un skrūve ir gan par lēnu, gan neiespējami saaudzēt tik garu ar pietiekamu precizitāti.
Motori: pieņemamā cenu diapazonā (tos, kas maksā 6000++ naudiņas atmetam), par 1200-1500 naudiņām ir NEMA-42 ar 300 kg*cm, Nema-34 par 200-800 naudiņām gab un 115 kg*cm, NEMA-24 un NEMA-23 ar 33 kg*cm par apmēram 100-200 gabalā un NEMA-17 ar 0,28 kg*cm līdz 0,45 kg*cm; ir arī NEMA17 ar 1:26 planetāro pārnesumu par 35 naudiņām kam max 50kg*cm. Eksistē arī NEMA-11, NEMA12 un NEMA-14, bet tos neapskatīsim.
Pieņemsim, ka spējot uzdrīsktēties uz šiku, tiekam pie 34 numura, tātad 100+ kg*cm. Pieņemsim, ka šķērskariete un viss kas uz tās sver ar kārtu pus tonnu. Lai šos 500 kg paātrinātu horizontāli vismaz par 1 mm/s^2 vajag spēku vismaz F=m*a=500*1e-3=0,5 kg. Lai noturētos pretim darba instrumenta slodzei kas iet ar 1500 rpm kas ir 30 m/s  ātrums slīpdiska griezējmalai pie diametra vismaz 180mm, tātad spēks F*v=N jeb F=2000W/30 m/s=70N=7 kg. Respektīvi, garensliedei un šķērssliedei gana ar NEMA-23 vai NEMA-24. Vertikālajai sliedei savukārt jānotur instruments - pieņemsim 15 kg un vertikālā sliede, pieņemsim 35kg. Tātad jādabū vismaz 50 kg un tas vairāk smaržo pēc NEMA-34, kaut arī pie lielāka izmisuma censties var arī ar 24. Jebšu lietot pretsvaru, kā liftā.
Vispār tās ir drīzāk laimīgas beigas ka pietiek ar 24 numuru, biju jau noskaņojies, ka nāksies saštukot asinhrono motoru vai baisikļa piedziņas kolektormotoru un burties gar apstādināšanas sprūdu, kaut kādu sunīšu vai disku mehāniku un protams optisko pozīcijas sensoru. Patīkami, ka  NEMA sērija to spēj izvilkt.

----------


## Elfs

Varētu kausēt ledus formu ar lāzeru no viena punkta pārveidojot visu polārajās koordinātās.
Tvaicēt parafīnu būtu dārgi  ::

----------


## Obsis

RE: Elfs
Wow!!! Noceļu cepuri. Vot ledus gan man nebija ij prātā nācis. Un ideja nebūt nav stulba, kaut arī vispār negatīvās temperatūrās ar sveķu atliešanu vakuuminžekcijas procesā ir ievērojamas grūtības pat tad, kad apkārt nav pilošs ūdens, kas uz mūžiem izraisa nepielipšanas/nesalipšanas problēmu. Bet ideja ir pats mazākais apsmadzeņošanas vērta.

----------


## a_masiks

Bradājot pa aliexpresu, nācās uzdurties daudz labākām veiktspējas/cenas attiecībām, nekā šeit ierakstīts.
Nema 34, ar spēku 6,5 (datašītā 7,5) N/m.
Tas būtu 750 N/cm
Cena ar visu piegādi 85$. Un nevis 200 vai 800.
Kā arī Nema 23 (analogus) uz 2.8N/m par 36-45$ ar visu sūtīšanu.
Ķīnieši tagad piedāvā ari hibrīdsoļu dzinējus ar iebūvētu enkoderu un pat iebūvētu mikrosoļu draiveru.
Nema 23 ar 1N/m spēciņu par 100 naudiņām tiek aprīkots gan ar enkoderu gan draiverīti. Viss vienā korpusā, tikai skaiti solīšus un rādi virzienu.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEMA...308.0.0.QmwZbC

ir tādi paši, uz 3N/m, bet jau par 125 naudiņām. Tik vien darba kā sameklēt.

----------


## Raimonds1

Ja tas ir sienai līdzināšanai, tad te viens rīks, ar ko darboties tālāk 1.50 min https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa8WIx7YVIQ

----------

